# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  اضافه کردن عنوان تالار برنامه نویسی با کاتلین

## shayanboy2

دوستان همون طور که میدونید زبان کاتلین کم کم داره جای جاوا رو میگیره و شایسته هست که تالاری در باب زبان کاتلین هم داشته باشیم تا دوستان بتونن در اون بخش به تبادل نظر درباره این زبان جدید و مدرن و کارا بپردازن

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

روال ایجاد کردن بخش جدید در برنامه نویس این است:
1- متقاضی به تعداد کافی برای موضوع مورد نظر وجود داشته باشد.
2- یک نفر فرد متبحر به موضوع فوق و دارای سابقه خوب در برنامه نویس به عنوان داوطلب مدیریت بخش فوق وجود داشته باشد.

----------

